# Conflicting work schedules for upcoming week



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi there! I'm going to write two short parts to this post.

Supervisor A who I immediately report to told me Monday/Tuesday of the upcoming week, I would be home reading laboratory procedures for my job and going through virtual training. Wednesday-Friday I commute for work for in person training.

Supervisor B seems to have no clear cut idea on what's going on or communicating with me about other weeks where she discusses trainings that are OUTSIDE of my shift (i.e. I work 4PM to 12AM after my 'virtual' section of training, but she is scheduling me for virtual training at 8AM).

I have emailed both saying I was confused about the scheduling, and that my understanding from Supervisor A was that I would be virtual Mon + Tues and in person Wed-Friday and specifically asked for clarification. I sent both the same email so if I got in trouble I can have documents proving that I was asking for clarification on how to proceed. 

Is this a good plan?

Secondly, I have clinical anxiety and am currently unmedicated due to me running out of insurance on my birthday and being kicked off my parents. Thankfully, the job will provide me insurance for prescriptions (yay), but until then, how the fuck can I keep my anxiety in check?


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

So I’m assuming you actually haven’t told us about your ‘shift’ in the first couple of paragraphs. You only talk about your training and reading about the procedures at home. If you work a shift as well on Monday/Tuesday, and there’s some confusion about it then of course, getting it sorted out by the supervisors is the best course of action.

Dealing with anxiety, is about giving yourself less stress, feeling better physically (by diet and exercise)—paying attention to how you feel, and dealing with it now rather than later, in the moment; that can be just having a relaxation session when you feel too stressed, and delegating stressful activities/thinking for later when you feel better.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

I think that stating your confusion to both supervisors was a good idea. 

Good luck dealing with the anxiety. Sorry, I don't have any advice.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Celtsincloset said:


> So I’m assuming you actually haven’t told us about your ‘shift’ in the first couple of paragraphs. You only talk about your training and reading about the procedures at home. If you work a shift as well on Monday/Tuesday, and there’s some confusion about it then of course, getting it sorted out by the supervisors is the best course of action.
> 
> Dealing with anxiety, is about giving yourself less stress, feeling better physically (by diet and exercise)—paying attention to how you feel, and dealing with it now rather than later, in the moment; that can be just having a relaxation session when you feel too stressed, and delegating stressful activities/thinking for later when you feel better.


Hi, thanks. My shift will generally be 4PM to 12AM as I said. There was confusion on which days of the week unless otherwise stated were present. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

islandlight said:


> I think that stating your confusion to both supervisors was a good idea.
> 
> Good luck dealing with the anxiety. Sorry, I don't have any advice.


Ah good. Just in case if someone says something. 

Its okay on the anxiety. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

